# Grumman Sportboat daydreamin'



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

The Grumman Sport Boat looks like a neat skiff. I’d actually never heard of one before so I had to look it up. The blue one looks quite nice.

Whatever you decide to do, you sound like a great dad that is making priceless memories that you and your children will remember forever.

Keep us posted on the Grumman’s renovation!






Grumman sport boat - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that thing is beautiful. we had a Grumman alum canoe from the 60's when I was a kid and it was built like a brick house.


----------



## Robert1965 (11 mo ago)

BRIAN C JORDAN said:


> Howdy from Austin, TX.
> I've had this boat for a few years and have enjoyed fishing with my young sons in it. Well, they fish, I bait hooks and hand out snacks. I have stripped everything out of it and am now in pursuit of my plans to make it more skiffy. I do want to leave the stock seats in it in case it eventually wants to find its way back to the original state. Most of the fishing will be on freshwater lakes and rivers in central Texas/Hill country. But, with the right paint job, could I pop down to the bays on the gulf for some redfish on the fly every once in a while? Please say, yes.
> 
> I have attached a screen shot from Marathon boats site of the modern day sportboat which appears to be exactly the same layout as mine, which is from the early 1970s. I've roughly put my ideas for three decks on the page. You'll see in the other photos that the stock rear seat is higher than the middle and front. My imagined rear deck sits on the rear seat only a little deeper than the one that's currently in there. Mid deck is built higher (highest on the boat) and behind the mid seat leaving it available for seating. In any case, likely only one person is on their feet at any given time because it's not the most stable boat. And the front deck is built on top of the front seat and forward. There will be a cooler (trashcan in photos) w/ a seat lid on it, and some sort of grab bar for a backrest so someone could ride up there if they wanted/needed to. I suppose that cooler could move further forward when fishing and someone could stand on it if it were still enough. Maybe.
> ...


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

This is awesome. Following.


----------

